# poor concentration



## misstigris (May 21, 2010)

What would be the most appropriate dx code to use for "poor concentration" when the doctor specifically specifies not ADD, of not confirmed ADD?

thanks


----------



## Kimmers (May 28, 2010)

Are there any other symptoms associated with poor concentration?


----------



## misstigris (May 28, 2010)

no other symptoms noted. Just states that pt has noticed difficulty concentrating recently. Wants to know if they have ADD, and what treatment. Patient is referred out for testing to confirm dx.


----------



## Kimmers (May 28, 2010)

Well the best I can arrive at for now is to code something in the 331.0 to 331.9 range (other cerebral degenerations).


----------



## Kimmers (May 28, 2010)

Another code that might be helpful is 348.9 "Other conditions of brain"


----------



## sbicknell (May 28, 2010)

I would hate to tag those codes/conditions to the patient for a unknown problem. These codes lead to disease processes as the cause and that hasn't been established

His poor concentration can be simply be that the patient's kids are crying, interrupting him or playing the TV full blast or there is too much office chit-chat disrupting him at work

I dont have my book in front of me but there used to be a section "Problem" that listed a lot of non-medical symptoms like "problem with aged parent" or "child problem feeding".  

Maybe you should look to that section or at least a 700 DX code


----------



## PURNIMA (May 29, 2010)

We need to look upon the entire medical record to review on patient's past history and current symtpoms. 

We cannot go to 300 series unless it is specifically documented. I would suggest for 780.99 - Other General Symptoms. 

We could see alteration of consiousness/ awareness and sleep disturbances all come under the same series.

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------



## dtovar (Nov 8, 2011)

780.97? 780.99?


----------



## MishCPC (Nov 15, 2011)

misstigris said:


> What would be the most appropriate dx code to use for "poor concentration" when the doctor specifically specifies not ADD, of not confirmed ADD?
> 
> thanks



Unfortunately, there is no specific code to use for "poor concentration".  The best code to use for this is 780.99, "general symptoms".


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 15, 2011)

No there are codes that were new Oct 1 2010 in the 799.5 category , look at 799.51 Signs and symptoms involving cognition, attention or concentration deficit, these are symptom codes and will fit your situation without giving a dx the patient does not have or using an ill defined dx code.  
do not be using brain disorder codes when the provider documents only concentration issues!


----------



## MishCPC (Nov 15, 2011)

Debra,

Thank you! I did not think of that.


----------

